# Printer Spooler has a error message <Failed to Read Description. Error Code: 193 >



## rios133 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Printer Spooler has a error message <Failed to Read Description. Error Code: 193 >*

Help, can't print anything and can't find out how to fix that error code


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Printer Spooler has a error message <Failed to Read Description. Error Code: 193*

Hi, go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt (copy paste)


```
sc queryex spooler > 0 & notepad 0
```
 (press enter) I am guessing we will see error 1058.

Next still at cmd type:-


```
net start > 1 & notepad 1
```
 (press enter)

Please post both notepad entry's here.


----------



## rios133 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Printer Spooler has a error message <Failed to Read Description. Error Code: 193*

SERVICE_NAME: spooler 
TYPE : 110 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS (interactive)
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 0
FLAGS : 

These Windows services are started:

Adobe Acrobat Update Service
Apple Mobile Device
Application Experience
Application Information
Application Virtualization Client
Application Virtualization Service Agent
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Base Filtering Engine
Bluetooth Support Service
Bonjour Service
Client Virtualization Handler
CNG Key Isolation
COM+ Event System
Computer Browser
Cryptographic Services
Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS)
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Diagnostic Service Host
Distributed Link Tracking Client
DNS Client
Extensible Authentication Protocol
Function Discovery Provider Host
Function Discovery Resource Publication
Group Policy Client
HomeGroup Listener
HomeGroup Provider
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service
Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service
IP Helper
iPod Service
IPsec Policy Agent
Multimedia Class Scheduler
Network Connections
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Norton Internet Security
Norton Online Backup
NVIDIA Driver Helper Service
NVIDIA Update Service Daemon
Peer Name Resolution Protocol
Peer Networking Grouping
Peer Networking Identity Manager
Plug and Play
Power
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Remote Access Connection Manager
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
RPC Endpoint Mapper
SeaPort
Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service
Security Accounts Manager
Security Center
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
SSDP Discovery
Superfetch
System Event Notification Service
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Telephony
Themes
UPnP Device Host
User Profile Service
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Backup
Windows Connect Now - Config Registrar
Windows Defender
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
Windows Search
Windows Update
WLAN AutoConfig
Workstation

The command completed successfully.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Printer Spooler has a error message <Failed to Read Description. Error Code: 193*

Hi, thanks for that your print spooler service has not started, lets see what the services entry in registry looks like:

Open a cmd prompt as admin (as shown ) and copy paste this cmd :-


```
reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler" > 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter, please post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## allco2jr (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Printer Spooler has a error message <Failed to Read Description. Error Code: 193*

I'm having a similar problem, but the spooler shows this: <Failed to Read Description. Error Code: 15100 > . Any help would be greatly appreciated.



SERVICE_NAME: spooler 
TYPE : 110 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS (interactive)
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1067 (0x42b)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 0
FLAGS : 





These Windows services are started:

Adobe Acrobat Update Service
AMD External Events Utility
AMD FUEL Service
Apple Mobile Device
Application Experience
Application Information
ASUS HM Com Service
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Base Filtering Engine
COM+ Event System
Computer Browser
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Diagnostic Service Host
Diagnostic System Host
Distributed Link Tracking Client
DNS Client
Function Discovery Provider Host
Group Policy Client
Human Interface Device Access
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
IP Helper
iPod Service
Multimedia Class Scheduler
Network Connections
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Offline Files
Plug and Play
Pml Driver HPZ12
Power
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
RPC Endpoint Mapper
RpcLocator
SDRSVC
Security Accounts Manager
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
Spooler
SSDP Discovery
Superfetch
System Event Notification Service
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Themes
User Profile Service
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Connect Now - Config Registrar
Windows Defender
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
Windows Search
Windows Update
WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
Workstation
wscsvc

The command completed successfully.





HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\spooler
DisplayName REG_SZ @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1
Group REG_SZ SpoolerGroup
ImagePath REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\System32\spoolsv.exe
Description REG_SZ @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-2
ObjectName REG_SZ LocalSystem
ErrorControl REG_DWORD 0x1
Start REG_DWORD 0x2
Type REG_DWORD 0x110
DependOnService REG_MULTI_SZ RPCSS
ServiceSidType REG_DWORD 0x1
RequiredPrivileges REG_MULTI_SZ SeTcbPrivilege\0SeImpersonatePrivilege\0SeAuditPrivilege\0SeChangeNotifyPrivilege\0SeAssignPrimaryTokenPrivilege\0SeLoadDriverPrivilege
FailureActions REG_BINARY 80510100000000000000000003000000140000000100000060EA00000100000060EA00000100000060EA0000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\spooler\Performance
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\spooler\Security


----------

